# OctoPkg, a GUI front-end for pkg



## NewGuy (Jul 3, 2015)

I am in the process of trying to create a port of the OctoPkg graphical front-end for pkg-ng. Though I don't have much experience creating ports, I've managed to get the application to build and install. I'm having trouble though creating a pkg-ng package from the port and getting the software to deinstall. I'm thinking maybe there is a problem with the way I'm setting up a plist. Any pointers would be appreciated.

Here is the shell archive of the port, at least what I've completed so far.
http://torrent.resonatingmedia.com/octopkg.txt

I tried to auto-generate a package list, but `make makeplist` always provided an empty file.


----------



## acheron (Jul 5, 2015)

Your install target should be:

```
${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin # I don't think this line is needed
${INSTALL_PROGRAM} ${WRKDIR}/.build/bin/octopkg ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin
```
You can remove `MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=no`


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

acheron, that worked perfectly, thank you.

If anyone wants to try out the OctoPkg graphical package manager, a copy of the cleaned-up port is here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=201358


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice work.  I added some comments to the PR regarding QA output.  I may be used to command line but I am looking forward to giving this a try and seeing it make it into ports.  Not everybody is used to the CLI so having this in ports will be pretty cool.

FYI, you can also use [PR]201358[/PR] tags to make a cleaner version of the link to PR 201358.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 6, 2015)

A big thanks to swills@ is certainly in order for cleaning up the OctoPkg port submission in PR 201358.  Keep an eye there for progress and additional work.


----------

